# Ipad memories



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Does Safari on an iPad remember your user names and passwords? How do I get it to do that?
By the way, I am typing this on my new iPad.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Setting, safari, auto fill, and select "on" for names and passwords.

I believe mine were synced from a setting on iTunes, pre iOS 5.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, got it. Thanks!

Now that I have that answered, can I ask what people use to protect an iPad? The smart cover is fine as far as it goes, but I doubt it would protect the device from shock when I have it in luggage or a backpack. Also, what do you carry it in? I am going to a convention soon and want to keep the iPad with me, but I want to protect it and probably carry a keyboard too.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> Ok, got it. Thanks!
> 
> Now that I have that answered, can I ask what people use to protect an iPad? The smart cover is fine as far as it goes, but I doubt it would protect the device from shock when I have it in luggage or a backpack. Also, what do you carry it in? I am going to a convention soon and want to keep the iPad with me, but I want to protect it and probably carry a keyboard too.


When I need really heavy duty protection, I use my Otterbox iPad case. When it's in my purse just traveling to meetings and such, I have it in a snap on case only without a cover at all.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I got a soft briefcase type thing with a shoulder strap at Best Buy today. I can carry it around the convention with the iPad, a keyboard I also got at Best Buy, my Kindle, and wallet and misc. items. I'll be prepared for anything.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also vouch for the Otterbox cases, though I haven't used the one for the iPad.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use the Smartcover and put it in a 10.2" netbook neoprene sleeve when it's going in my briefcase or luggage.  Seems to work fine.  I'm not using it out doors and don't have kids using it etc. so I don't really need any really rugged case or anything.


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

hey i was even don,t had idea abt it.. thanks for these tips..


----------

